# My Little Collection



## Madame_Gaia (May 6, 2008)

As the title says, my little collection of makeup.  I binned most of my old stash a few months ago, so the majority of my collection is only 2 or 3 months old.  I had my first MAC haul a few weeks ago too (and the obsession begins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

Where everything lives









Face stuff





e/s





Mascara, eyeliner, e/s bases





Lip stuff





Blush





Brushes





One of my cats trying to eat my brushes


----------



## newagetomatoz (May 6, 2008)

Lovely collection!!  And your cat is so cute!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 6, 2008)

Great collection...silly kitty!  Mine love the smell of the natural hair brushes, so those have to be kept out of reach.


----------



## Madame_Gaia (May 6, 2008)

Your cat has good taste too then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That little one always goes right for the 182 or my angle brush


----------



## b3AuTiFuL323 (May 6, 2008)

Nice collection,I just recently started collecting MAC too.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 6, 2008)

you have a good start
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



p.s. i bet my cat would love to play with my brushesh and other makeup stuff too. but its hidden really good
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe


----------



## makeupmadb (May 15, 2008)

Fab collection so far!
LOL at your cat! My cat nearly sat on my fave MAC blush the other day, got him out of the way quickly though!!
I've been collecting only for about 2 months too, it's so addictive. And the problem is here in the UK it's more expensive than USA, as you probabaly find. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've spent about £280 so far :O I cannot stop..


----------



## Madame_Gaia (May 15, 2008)

I've got 3 cats so I get totally ambushed on a morning when I open my traincase, I have to do my mu with one hand and fight the little monsters off with the other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I haven't spent that much on MAC yet, you're right it's so expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I probably would have spent a lot more if I wasn't moving house soon though, I'm so torn between pretty furniture and pretty makeup


----------



## melliquor (May 18, 2008)

Nice collection.  It does become an addiction and obsession.  Your collection will grow before you know it.  

Your cat is so cute.  I need to keep mine away as well.  They love the lippies or glosses to roll on the floor and play.


----------



## makeupmadb (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Madame_Gaia* 

 
_I've got 3 cats so I get totally ambushed on a morning when I open my traincase, I have to do my mu with one hand and fight the little monsters off with the other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I haven't spent that much on MAC yet, you're right it's so expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I probably would have spent a lot more if I wasn't moving house soon though, I'm so torn between pretty furniture and pretty makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Talking of traincases, I have trouble finding many here in the UK. Did see a couple of ones at Sally's but none others on the high street, mainly just on the web. Where did you get yours if I may ask?
I know, I'm still in school so it's a bit of a struggle as I only have a small magazine delivery job once a month, and an allowance. But I'd also got money from my birthday


----------



## charmaine 82 (Jul 28, 2008)

*Madame *i had the same blush from The Body Shop & Estee Lauder lipgloss


----------



## florabundance (Jul 28, 2008)

i love ur traincase...where is it from?!


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 28, 2008)

great collection so far ..


----------



## n_c (Jul 28, 2008)

Great start


----------



## MUALindsay (Jul 29, 2008)

Perdy stuff!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 29, 2008)

really nice collection


----------



## nleslie (Jul 31, 2008)

I see you like Benefit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nice collection, I'm jealous!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 16, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## hollyca (Aug 16, 2008)

It's a great collection!


----------



## Doombubbles (Aug 17, 2008)

Great collection so far! Do I spot some Estee Lauder eyeshadows too? Very nice. And I love your case.


----------



## nunu (Aug 17, 2008)

lovely collection!


----------



## vividdreamer (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks like you've got a great collection started!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 17, 2008)

great collection you got going there!


----------



## larababyx (Apr 30, 2010)

haha my cat likes my brushes too ! :L   x


----------



## Kirsty (May 2, 2010)

I have the same traincase (I think..if it says Beauty Boxes on the lining it is) but mine is black!






Traincase twins!


----------



## mirauk (May 5, 2010)

Nice collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Welcome to the MAC addiction... lol!


----------

